# Flexibler Datenlogger für S7-Prozessdaten: ACCON-S7-EasyLog



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2007)

Guten Tag,

für die Überwachung oder Archivierung von ein paar 
Steuerungsdaten mussten Sie bisher entweder eine 
spezielle Software entwickeln oder ein SCADA-System 
einsetzen. Da sich beides oft nicht rechnet, bieten 
wir Ihnen nun mit *ACCON-S7-EasyLog* eine kompakte 
Lösung für die S7-300- und S7-400-Steuerungen von 
Siemens an.





Ihre Vorteile im Einzelnen:


Anzeige der *Aktualwerte* der SPS-Operanden (Eingänge, 
Ausgänge, Merker, Timer, Zähler, Daten)
auch *Arrays*, *S7-Strings* und Zeitstempel 
(DATE_AND_TIME) werden unterstützt
Protokollierung von Störungen oder Füllständen 
direkt in eine *CSV-Datei*
gespeicherte Daten können Sie direkt mit *Excel* 
öffnen und weiterverarbeiten
SPS-Anbindung über *PROFIBUS*, über *Ethernet* oder 
seriell über den *MPI-Bus*

CSV-Dateien sind aufgrund ihrer Einfachheit zwischen 
beliebigen Systemen austauschbar und können auch 
direkt mit Excel gelesen und weiterverarbeitet werden. 
Der Einsatz von S7-EasyLog erfordert keine Anpassungen 
am SPS-Programm und keine Programmierkenntnisse am PC. 

Bestellen Sie noch heute Ihre neue Lösung zum einfachen 
Protokollieren von S7-Daten schnell und bequem online.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

